# EGO 56 volt hedge trimmer



## champion221elite (Jul 9, 2019)

Over the past week or so I researched different hedge trimmers and initially planned on going with a gas model. Corded electric was not an option since cords suck, and I have some trimming to do well away from a power outlet. Long story short, I ended up buying the 24" EGO 56 volt lithium ion trimmer with the 2.5 amp hour battery. This was my first exposure to battery powered equipment and so far, it's been fine. I trimmed 5 large bushes and a few other plants. Plenty of power from the motor and the battery is still ready for more. I kinda miss the smell of 2 cycle smoke, but this thing is lightweight and quiet. Also, it was about $200 cheaper than a gas powered hedge trimmer. So far, I'm pretty impressed with it.


----------

